# Pregnyl - HCG - A Couple of Questions



## Jimbo1977 (Oct 4, 2007)

I just ordered 3 x 1500iu of Pregynl and was expecting 3 x 1500iu amps. However i got three boxes like in the picture. It looks to me like I have a total of 9 x 1500iu amps. Just wanted to make sure they were not 3 x 500iu amps in the box. Don't think it is but wanted to make sure as I don't want to take the wrong amount.

It cost *** for each box so if it was 3 x 1500iu per box then that means that it is ** for each amp. Is this about the right price or do you think that I have been given too much.

So my questions are:-

1. Is three of these boxes 9 x 1500iu?

2. As they are at the moment; in the boxes and not mixed can I just store them in the drawer rather than fridge until I mix them.

3. How long will they last in this unmixed state.

4. It has been suggested that I take a low dose from week 3 till the end @ 250iu every 5 days rather than a large dose at the end. Good idea?

This sounds like a good idea to me to prevent the problem rather than chase it up. However my concerns are that I have read that you should not use it for too long as it will cause desentization of the Leydig cells. So does this only apply to larger doses or do people just ignore this?

5. I have also read that you should take Tamaxifan Citrate with the HCG to block the estrogen and that it can help counteract the problem mentioned above with desenitization. I am already running Aromasin at 10mg ED so is this enough or do I need the Tamaxifan Citrate aswell? I think I am gyno sensitive as I had probs with dianabol in the past.

BTW im running sustanon for 12 weeks @ 750mg per week (Sun, Wed & Frid)

Sorry, if these sound like stupid questions but would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

its 1500 per shot mate

3shots in each box


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yep 3 amps solution, 3 amps HCG @ 1500iu per amp.

Or 4500iu per box.

You dont have to take all 1500 at once, unless you are saving them for the end of your cycle.

If during your cycle you would do around 500iu, give or take, E3D or twice a week depending.

They look legit to me.

250iu every 5 days might not cut the mustard bro.

Yes during is better than after.

Desentization might not be that big of deal, but it can be a problem.

Start your PCT about 3-4 weeks from last jab, of sust.

In the future bro, please no prices, ok?


----------



## Jimbo1977 (Oct 4, 2007)

First off. Sorry about the prices did not realise.

Thats cool that I have 9 x 1500iu. :dance:

Ok, so I will up it to 500iu x2 a week

So if I do from week 4 - 16 then my last HCG shot be 3 days B4 PCT (which starts 3 weeks after last jab of SUS)

So I will have 24 shots @ 500iu = 8 amps.

Is this ok?

Is it ok to store in drawer instead of fridge when it is not mixed and how long will it last like this?

Many thanks


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

fine to store in drawer untill mixed then should be stored in fridge.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

they say on the box store at a certain temp so i imagine its best that way


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

Pregnyl only comes in 1500IU and 5000IU amps.


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

refrigerate what you'll use that week / 2 weeks. If some left, freeze it.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think it's hard to get all of the solution out of the amp without pulling air into the syringe


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

miller25 said:


> I think it's hard to get all of the solution out of the amp without pulling air into the syringe


IM or Sub-Q - the air isn't a real problem mate. Try not to shoot more than 0.2 - 0.3 ml IM though.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

denny said:


> IM or Sub-Q - the air isn't a real problem mate. Try not to shoot more than 0.2 - 0.3 ml IM though.


Nah to risky I would rather push the air out the slin pin, I know I lose some product but it's worth it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Or transfer it to a multi-use vial.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

For 1500iu of hcg it isn't worth using a vial. I just leave it in the slin and put in my fridge


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

miller25 said:


> I think it's hard to get all of the solution out of the amp without pulling air into the syringe


Tap the pin, and then slowly squeeze the air out. The last pins I had were much better, the new ones are much too flimsy...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you just use a 1 ml syringe and a 30 gauge?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Can you just use a 1 ml syringe and a 30 gauge?


Yup


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Think thats what I'll do when the time comes, thanks TH&S.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Think thats what I'll do when the time comes, thanks TH&S.


You'll need to adopt a different protocol how I draw (Its not for me.... Long story...)

You'll be using 500IU E3D...?

Draw/mix with a bigger pin using Bac water, and then re-draw into your 1ml slin pins and store.

If you have a 5000IU Amp then obviously each pin should have 1/10 of a ml in


----------

